# SSBB Mafia Day 5



## Ether's Bane (Mar 30, 2010)

_At the headcount, everyone was present. Astonishingly, the Mafia had failed, for the FIFTH night running!_

*Nobody died.*

You have two days.

Also, with all due respect, this is the most incompetent Mafia performance I have ever seen. :P


----------



## Blazie (Mar 30, 2010)

...I've been thinking, and it's possible that the Mafia head has been inactive and so has not sent in any night actions. That way they wouldn't target anybody and nobody would die. Then again, any person who was assigned mafia head is unlikely to forget about the game. (Unlike me, who just remembered that this game existed. ^^;) It's also possible that the healers are good guessers. Remember that we have at least one left, probably two as long as Sage Noctowl wasn't one of them. There aren't a huge number of people left in the game, so if the Mafia is predictable and the Healers aim well, they could have blocked the kills.

However, based on rock-ground's mention of the mafia above, I'mleaning twoard my first theory.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 30, 2010)

Hm. At this point, the mafia probably has a single target in mind.

Who was Zora trying to lynch while she was still alive? That might give us some answers.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 31, 2010)

I've blocked Blastoise's power for 2 nights. Last night, and night 3. Neither night the mafia succedded killing. Since we don't have any other leads, we might as well try and take a hunch.

*I nominate Blastoise*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 31, 2010)

I suppose throwing myself at the mercy of the court won't help, will it?



> I've blocked Blastoise's power for 2 nights. Last night, and night 3.  Neither night the mafia succedded killing. Since we don't have any other  leads, we might as well try and take a hunch.


Yes, but the Mafia has missed five times.

I'm just going to say that I don't have a power, feel free not to believe me. I suppose we _don't _have any other hunches, I'll give you that, but I still don't want to die without putting up a fight... This kind _sucks, _since there's no apparent way for me to prove my innocence.

Of course, Grass King _could _be Mafia and is trying to get you guys to kill an innocent.

*I nominate Grass King*, mostly so I won't die without a vote but also because he seems to be acting slightly suspicious. Or something.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 31, 2010)

Eh. I'm really not interested in killing Blastoise until we get clear evidence he's Mafia.

In addition, the flavor text for Day 4 implied that the healers killed the Mafia's target.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 1, 2010)

Poll's up. 24 hours.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 2, 2010)

_Grass King was led to the scaffold and killed. However..._

*Grass King is dead. He was not Mafia.*

Send in those night actions!

In terms of survivors so far, we're now at the halfway point. Here's everyone who's still alive.

L'il Dwagie
Full Metal Cookies
Psymon
Blastoise
Blazie
Flora and Ashes
Mariodjw
Kammington


----------

